# On and off loose stools



## momopaws (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi! Momo has been having loose stools lately, but the chain is usually broken by a normal one. If I soak his food too Long he gets loose stools but if i do it for the right time he doesn't. Has this happened to anyone before? He's on acana small breed puppy. He seems fine, he's behaving normally, eating well  just that his loose poops kinda worry me a little. 
And another question: when did you stop soaking your puppy food? He has almost all his teeth out, left just one or two to come out if I'm not wrong  
Thank you!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't usually soak kibbles for my puppies, unless they are very young. Adding water to it shouldn't give loose stools. I would be more encline to think that the Acana doesn't agree with your puppy. Did you have a change of food ?

If it lasts more than a few days, I would personnally try something else.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

You will also need to look at what you are giving for treats and chews. Intermittent diarrhea can also be caused by some parasites as well as other medical conditions. If it continues, another trip to the vet may be in order.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

If you want moist kibble, I would mix in a little canned food enough to coat it. But I would not bother to add water to the kibble unless your dog is not drinking water at all and that is how you add water to their diet.

If you have not had their stools checked with the vet recently, you might want to do that just to eliminate the possibility of parasites. My vet lets me take in the stool sample without bringing in the dog. So it is easy to do.


----------



## momopaws (Dec 14, 2015)

He was on science diet and I switched him to ACANA. I think I might be feeding him too much, he was fine when he was on 3 spoons. I increased it to 3.5 because he's on two meals a day now oops..


----------



## momopaws (Dec 14, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> You will also need to look at what you are giving for treats and chews. Intermittent diarrhea can also be caused by some parasites as well as other medical conditions. If it continues, another trip to the vet may be in order.


We hardly give him treats because when we do he rejects his kibbles :grinning:
His poo doesn't seem to have any worms in them, but I'll continue monitoring


----------



## momopaws (Dec 14, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> If you want moist kibble, I would mix in a little canned food enough to coat it. But I would not bother to add water to the kibble unless your dog is not drinking water at all and that is how you add water to their diet.
> 
> If you have not had their stools checked with the vet recently, you might want to do that just to eliminate the possibility of parasites. My vet lets me take in the stool sample without bringing in the dog. So it is easy to do.


I don't know if my vet allows that but I'll call to check if this continues :grinning:


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Instead of water, how about a small spoonful of pumpkin? You can get cans of pumpkin in the baking aisles in most stores. That gives him a little fiber and sometimes stops the loose stools. Just something to consider.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

You wouldn't most likely see worms...that is why they have to check under a microscope. There are other parasites as well as worms too. Giardia would not be seen at all.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

momopaws said:


> He was on science diet and I switched him to ACANA. I think I might be feeding him too much, he was fine when he was on 3 spoons. I increased it to 3.5 because he's on two meals a day now oops..


Feeding too much doesn't give diarrhea if the food is well digested.


----------



## Renai (Dec 29, 2015)

Another thing to consider is probiotics. We use Proviable, we get it from our vet. It helps.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, have a fecal done, preferably when the stool is soft. Giardia and coccidia cannot be seen by the naked eye, but can cause the problem.


----------

